# Italy World Champions!!!!!



## midphase (Jul 9, 2006)

We generally take a lot of crap for politics and scandals....but every once in a while Italy manages to shine through!

Congratulations to the Azzurri for doing what a lot though was impossible!

http://www.cnn.com/si/2006/soccer/specials/world_cup/2006/07/09/italy.france.final.ap/index.html?cnn=yes (http://www.cnn.com/si/2006/soccer/speci ... ml?cnn=yes)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Doug Wellington (Jul 9, 2006)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## lux (Jul 9, 2006)

JALALAAAAAAAAAAA LALALAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YELLLEEEEEELALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








 :o :neutral: :wink: :roll:  :twisted: :cry: :razz: :shock:  :lol:

ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 9, 2006)

Bummer! :???: 

Congrats anyway...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 9, 2006)

Better Italy than France that's for sure :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 9, 2006)

Since I'm half French, half Algerian, I have to say that I'm totally disgusted by Zidane ridiculous, childish head-butt. What a stupid way for a team captain to behave at such a crucial moment. He really, really let his teamates down. Oh well, there's always 2010!

Bravo Italia!!!!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 9, 2006)

Parick said:


> Bummer! Confused



Yeah was hoping the French would win too... I wanted to see the "oldest team" (age wise) beat the a$$es of the young guys... 2nd ain't too bad though.




Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 09 said:


> Since I'm half French, half Algerian,



So... are you Pieds Noire??

T


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 9, 2006)

No. Pieds-noirs are French born in Algeria. I was born about an hour north of Paris, in a small town called Le Mans, famous for its 24-hour race.

But who cares about me? It's party time, Italian-style!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 9, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 09 said:


> No. Pieds-noirs are French born in Algeria. I was born about an hour north of Paris, in a small town called Le Mans, famous for it's 24-hour race.



My ex-wife was from a pieds noire family in Aix-en-Provence France.

I was wondering because I think you were born before 1964 when the Algerians kicked the French out... 

I grew up in a small Swiss town about 500 meters from the French border... a town called (coincidentally) Thonex :smile: 

T


----------



## pdzl (Jul 9, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 09 said:


> I'm totally disgusted by Zidane ridiculous, childish head-butt. What a stupid way for a team captain to behave at such a crucial moment. He really, really let his teamates down. Oh well, there's always 2010!



Zidane is prone to losing his temper like that. I believe he once steped on someone maybe 7-8 years ago. It was highly detailed in the press during the 1998 World Cup. He is a brilliant soccer player and even in his old age, he proved his incredible skills throughout this tournament; but obviously not old enough to be mature about the sport. He disgraced his team and country today. France might have won today if he didn't let his temper get the better of him. 

Congratulations to Italy and Italian fans!


----------



## Ingo Nugel (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations to Italy!

At least we can say Germany lost against the world cup winner. 
What a pity they made their best game of the tournament against Germany! 

Anyway, the guys should celebrate the whole night! Who knows, what the verdict concerning the scandal will bring tomorrow...


----------



## Niah (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulazioni squadra azurra ! :mrgreen: 

Also congratulations to Germany for their organization in the world cup and for keeping the incidents to a minimum.

On another note it will be hard to forget what monsieur zizo did on the last game of his career, throwing it all away for his team. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1i_l0OeeMc&eurl=

:shock:


----------



## Remy (Jul 10, 2006)

Thonex @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > No. Pieds-noirs are French born in Algeria. I was born about an hour north of Paris, in a small town called Le Mans, famous for it's 24-hour race.
> ...



I live in Aix en Provence, right now.
It's a very beautiful and relaxed city, nothing compared to other citys in this part of France.


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 10, 2006)

France played the better game - no question. But those Italian nerves of steel served them right for the penalties. I just wish England could hold their nerve when penalties are necessary - its always the same outcome


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2006)

Trev Parks @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> France played the better game - no question. But those Italian nerves of steel served them right for the penalties. I just wish England could hold their nerve when penalties are necessary - its always the same outcome



I think that the last finals should not have penalty kicks... it should be 30 OT and then sudden death overvetime... play until you drop... let the better "team" win!!

Penalty kicks are fine for weeding out in earlier rounds... but when it comes to a 1 game final...then there should be no shoot-outs.

My opinion.

T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2006)

Remy @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Thonex @ Mon Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 09 said:
> ...



It's a beautiful town... please have a nice pastis on the Cours Mirabeau for me... and say "hi" to the beautiful woman for me... mention me.... you'll get really far with the women....





....NOT :lol: 



Cheers,

T


----------



## Remy (Jul 10, 2006)

Hehehe... Yes the Cours Mirabeau is really nice place to have a pastis, specialy since they have remade it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2006)

So, it would seem that Materazzi called Zidane a 'dirty terrorist'. 

I don't know about you guys, but when I play team sports, I don't go around insulting the opposite players to that degree. "You suck" is usually the meanest it gets...

Sad, but human?!

PS: OK, now I know that soccer players may not be the most intellectual people on the planet, but, do *you* know anyone who doesn't know what the word 'terrorist' means? And an Italian? What about the red brigade???



> "It is absolutely not true, I did not call him a terrorist. I'm ignorant. I don't even know what the word means," the Italian news agency Ansa quoted Materazzi as saying after the Italian team returned to Rome.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 10, 2006)

Thonex @ Mon Jul 10 said:


> Trev Parks @ Mon Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > France played the better game - no question. But those Italian nerves of steel served them right for the penalties. I just wish England could hold their nerve when penalties are necessary - its always the same outcome
> ...



Totally aggree. France would have won the game that way, after the first half, the Italians were thoroughly dominated.
But then in the quarter final in 98, we beat Italy during the shoot-outs so I guess this was pay-back time...


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2006)

grats to italy...
you have to play well and/or have the luck on your side to be world champion...
I am proud of OUR team that went further than expected and showed a wonderful championship...

I think it was italy's turn...
@semi-final: Italy forced the victory at a time, where germany thought of the penalty-shooting... that wasn't luck... it was clever... 2 minutes of cleverness against the german team... 2 minutes where Italy SAW the chance and used it... absolutely great!!! From this point of view italy earned the victory! Congratulations...
I read a lot of bad meanings about germany coming that far from... don't mind... but I think, we got 3rd and can be proud of it!
Germany DIDNT't become World Champion and deserved it... why? Because of that fucking 2 minutes! Italy knew WHEN to act and they DID!
Congratulations!
I know that the typical germany-can-not-win-against-italy will be over some day... like "italy can't win any penalty shooting"

Besides anything... I am proud of my country for the first time in my life. I even thought of waving a black-red-gold flag... 
I hope we were good hosts. 
It was a great challenge. Great Fans. Great victories.
The best one has won!

Forgive me for being that emotional, 'cause I am drunk 
I know, tomorrow morning, I DON'T WANT TO READ what I wrote... but I DID mean it!
A worthy champion because of DAMNED GOOD TIMING!
Italy... the best musicians in world's soccer!



Angel

P.S.: I know I better did not write that down 
P.P.S.: I am VERY drunk


----------



## midphase (Jul 10, 2006)

There should be a soccer playoff between Ennio Morricone and Hans Zimmer....see who wins?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why people think football is a big deal. It's a good sport, but sometimes I feel that if we were still living in the days of monarchs that territories would be lost and wars would be fought over these games, for as seriously as the world takes it.

To me sports are still a past time, but to football lovers it's a blood reign.


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2006)

Jose, didnt even know it ended before I saw this thread


----------



## Niah (Jul 10, 2006)

Football is far from being just a simple sport, there is alot of world politics . money and controversy attached to it. Besides it's the only sport that I know of that can gather people from a an entire country in support of a cause. No wonder that most governments have use it in the past.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey soccer (or rather football) fans - check out this amazing goal:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1r38i ... 0407-messi

o=<


----------



## bryla (Apr 20, 2007)

damn. makes michael owens goal against argentine during WC 98 look a bit pale...

Messi is a great footballer and the saddest part is... he is my age..

Wonder what I could have done if I had stuck to playing football


----------



## Niah (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's the comparison with famous Maradona's goal in Mexico '86 world cup.

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/2943 ... maradona/1

Even freakier is that both players are from Argentina.

Messi...the new Maradona?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 20, 2007)

How cruel Ned :evil: 
Why did you have to bring this thread back?! :evil: 

We were robbed of the cup and it took me quite a while to diggest it... :cry: 

That goal's cool but definetely not in the top 50 ever scored...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 20, 2007)

You know what, you're right! Though, I'm only half-French, so I was only half-robbed! And anyways, this is the only game that counts right now! :lol: :


----------

